
Show HN: Burning Cash – automatic profit/loss diagrams for options trading - artursapek
https://burning.cash
======
bobbba
Nice - It makes seeing the results of different options strategies very simple
and easy to understand.

------
artursapek
I made this to help me understand options trading strategies. It's written in
React leveraging its recent support for SVG. Very fun to work on so far.

